# Messaggio sys-libs/db

## southern_comfort

```

Apparently you just removed the last instance of db. Removing the symlinks

```

Ho eseguito un emerge --depclean e dopo che mi ha disinstallato sys-libs/db mi è stato riportato quel messaggio.

In rete non trovo nulla che mi spieghi cosa signifchi.

Potreste aiutarmi gentilmente a capire di cosa si stratta? grazie

----------

## southern_comfort

```

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices' 

```

Riguardando ho anche visto questo messaggio subito prima di quello già citato ma mi sembra di capire che è perchè sto eseguendo queste operazioni da chroot.

Vorrei solo capire... il pacchetto è stato disinstallato correttamente o no?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh. secondo me vuol dire che hai alcuni symlink scazzati ora.

domanda: ma l'errore o, in generale, il messaggio chi te lo da? emerge?

----------

## southern_comfort

Si i messaggi sono di emerge mentre disinstallava quel pacchetto.

Hai idea di come posso capire se ha disinstallato bene?

E per quanto riguarda i symlink? cosa potrei fare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

per capire se ha disinstallato bene, potresti guardare i files che il pacchetto in questione ti ha installato.

Comunque, secondo me, emerge ti avrà disinstallato bene le cose.

con equery f <nome_pacchetto> puoi vedere i files installati di tal pacchetto. Però devi avere il paccheto già installato.

Ora tu non ce l'hai e non penso sia una idea intelligente quello di re-installarlo per poi cancellarlo poco dopo.

per quanto concerne il secondo errore, prova a vedere questo intervento sul forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704343.html

ed anche quest'altro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-725408-start-0.html

sono sicuro che ti aiuteranno a risolvere il problema

----------

## djinnZ

findcruft ... quanto mi manchi ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-254197-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-75.html

http://www.genoetigt.de/site/projects/gcruft

non so dire nulla se funzioni o meno, però una occhiata la darei.

----------

